

"Portuguese Startups List" on Google Spreadsheets - matrixownsyou

i started a "Portuguese Startups List" spreadsheet on google this morning to promote our startup environment. It's rough on the edges but i'll organize it better when i have some spare time.<p>http://tinyurl.com/PortugueseStartupsList
======
olifante
you can also use StartU to see a map with the location of Portuguese startups,
entrepreneurs and webapps: <http://whois.startu.pt/>

~~~
matrixownsyou
i've added that link to the top of the sheet. The sheet is still useful
because it's exportable, printable and so on ...

------
matrixownsyou
i've updated and sorted the list with the info i had, i hope the rest of the
people will add more

------
grep
+1 vote for Portuguese Engineers!

~~~
matrixownsyou
theres an "i kid, i kid" around that states that a portuguese engie is the
thing you keep in the wall behind a glass that says "break in case of
emergency" :)

------
jlft
The link doesn't work for me

~~~
matrixownsyou
seems to be working here. the direct link is
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tA4Z_0gzVTgNmt2gV-
VlU...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tA4Z_0gzVTgNmt2gV-VlUEQ)

